# Crit Air



## Rod (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi All,

I am trying to apply for the French Crit air.

I have scanned my registration document but cannot get it  down to the 400kb size required.

How have others done their's.

I have tried win zip and pdf but still about 90k to big.

Any thoughts

Thanks

Rod


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 30, 2019)

just reduce the resolution of scan, worked for me


----------



## witzend (Apr 30, 2019)

I've heard of taking a photo of it but you can resize in windows 10 in paint program


----------



## Borders2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Down load Download IrfanView install and go to the "image" tab and 9 down is resize. Sorted. 

B2


----------



## colinm (Apr 30, 2019)

Just resize the scan with paint.


----------



## Canalsman (May 1, 2019)

Just photograph it with your phone then use an app such as Android 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAGegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw3MNpVU0XESfnevwieSqUqq


----------



## Drover (May 1, 2019)

Take photo with phone and use the smallest cropped image, it worked for me on a s5 phone


----------



## Rod (May 1, 2019)

Thanks all,

eventually managed to reduce the resolution of the scan


----------



## phillybarbour (May 1, 2019)

Technology aghhhhh


----------



## phillybarbour (May 2, 2019)

Trying to apply for mine thus morning.


----------

